# Shelves!



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I've seen some photos of some shelves stacked deep with cans, jars, pails, etc. and I am envious. My shelves could not hold that much up. I need some suggestions or plans for sturdier shelves.
Anyone have and suggestions for store-bought types, carrying capacity? Or have any links to good building sites?


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

2 X 4 frame with 3/4 inch plywood cut for shelving


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the most important thing is to support the plywood all the way around

when i built the kids bunk beds i put 2x2 all the way around the box that the mattress goes into glued and screwed, then i laid the 5/8 plywood on that it would hold 600 pounds easily and it is 42 inches wide , you could use 1/2 inch plywood if you supported it all the way around and only made shelves 16 inches deep or support them every 16 inches , canning jars are heavy collectively but the weight per square foot isn't that bad 

make sure you keep things plumb so that weight is strait down , if i am building where i have exposed floor or ceiling joists like a basement or garage i like to tie the shelves into that, when the front upright is between the floor and ceiling and screwed in it isn't going anywhere , and tipping is one of my biggest concerns when your talking that much weight


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Welshmom said:


> I've seen some photos of some shelves stacked deep with cans, jars, pails, etc. and I am envious. My shelves could not hold that much up. I need some suggestions or plans for sturdier shelves.
> Anyone have and suggestions for store-bought types, carrying capacity? Or have any links to good building sites?



There are metal shelves available to rotate your cans. They are expensive but hold quite a bit.

Here is one. Many have taken this idea and built them at home.
Can racks and food rotation systems for food storage


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

GCP is right. I've built several shelving units, and using heavy enough materials is the key, plus supporting the shelving front and back.

One thing to take into account for storage of canning jars, is making sure you can stack pints. Measure two pints stacked, and add an inch when spacing your shelves.

One thing I've added recently is a small board across the front, to keep jars from moving forward off the shelf accidentally.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I bought Gorilla shelves at Sam's and they will hold everything you can put on them. (800 lbs per shelf). They cost more than other shelves but are worth the money.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Over engineer. The extra cost in building materials is worth it to avoid waking up at 2:00 AM because your canning jars have fallen and shattered on the floor.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

if your building challenged the easiest shelf's to build start with a couple of cinder blocks on either end then place some 2x's across them, then some more cinder blocks right over the first ones and repeat till your as high as you want it.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I bought two sets of industrial kitchen wire shelves and I love them. Easily put together by me(!) and hold cases and cases of product. Got 'em at Target with free shipping. They have many different sizes/heights plus distance between shelves fully adjustable,too. Weight capacity noted in ads. Sturdy casters so you can pull out and sweep behind,too. Wish all my shelves were in one place with these units. Alas, storeroom,pantry,under the stairs,under the bed, storage room in garage...no one can say I keep all my chicks in one basket!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I was going to recommend the industrial wire shelves from Target, too. They also go on sale periodically. We have several sets.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Also fasten the vertical supports to the ceiling.
jim


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I bought a couple of the put together storage cabinets from a big box store. The shelves weren't exactly where they need to be, but the DH added some from plywood. They're working fine, six years later. Yes, it's nice to look at those pretty jars and cans, etc, but they don't need to be casually visible either, lol


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

We have the gorilla shelves.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

terri9630 said:


> There are metal shelves available to rotate your cans. They are expensive but hold quite a bit.
> 
> Here is one. Many have taken this idea and built them at home.
> Can racks and food rotation systems for food storage


We bought two nice metal racks on wheels from Costco. Then I got another couple of identical sets from a restaurant that went out of business and was selling their equipment on craigslist.

Here's one of the things I love about them. I can fill them FULL, without shelves sagging. When I buy new stuff, I mark the month and year on the can or box, pull the shelf away from the wall, and push the old stuff to the front and put the new stuff in the back. Then the shelf unit gets pushed back to the wall so that the old stuff is used up first. This means that the food is rotated. Nothing gets buried and forgotten.

You might want to look and see if there is a used restaurant equipment store in your area. I bet you could get used shelves for a great price.

This is what I have. http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...bd&cat=11595&hierPath=11113*11595*&lang=en-US


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I just added a few more shelves plus a lot of food.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Common Tator said:


> We bought two nice metal racks on wheels from Costco. Then I got another couple of identical sets from a restaurant that went out of business and was selling their equipment on craigslist.
> 
> Here's one of the things I love about them. I can fill them FULL, without shelves sagging. When I buy new stuff, I mark the month and year on the can or box, pull the shelf away from the wall, and push the old stuff to the front and put the new stuff in the back. Then the shelf unit gets pushed back to the wall so that the old stuff is used up first. This means that the food is rotated. Nothing gets buried and forgotten.
> 
> ...



The closest restaurant supply store I know of is 4hrs from here. Not much need for one in the middle of nowhere. I'm going to check Sams club the next time we make a trip to "town".


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

We use shelves like this to store glassware at the lab I work at: Shelving | Steel Shelving - Closed | Global Steel Shelving - 20 Gauge - 73" High - Closed - GlobalIndustrial.com

I'm planning on buying some for the basement and garage. They are incredibly sturdy, hold a lot of weight and it's fairly easy to adjust shelving height. Also, they come in a variety of depths and sizes.

ETA: Not buying them new though- we have a university salvage store and I'm waiting for some like them to come up for sale in it. If you have a university near you, most likely you have a salvage store, especially if it's a public university. We can't just get rid of things unless they're totally junked. We have to send it to surplus/salvage. University salvage stores are great places to get shelving, chairs, desks, computers, AV equipment, food service equipment and old lab equipment for amazing prices.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I use 3/4" pine shelving boards.. make sure you have a vertical piece of wood in the center touching the floor under the bottom shelf then one on top of the bottom shelf to support the next shelf in the center.Continue with the shelves and vertical pieces till you reach the height you want.Easier to do than to explain.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

What a whole bunch of great ideas!


----------



## Coloneldad5 (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with those who say to over engineer your shelves. You'll never regret it, skimping on storage shelves will only cost you more down the road. 

I built some shelves using 2x4's with 3/4 plywood and 1x2 strips as supports under the shelves. I screwed everything together (no nails) for added strength. If you pre drill your holes it won't split the boards. I cut the plywood into 2x4 foot shelves and then did the 2x4's on the ends and middle. They lasted through at least 15 years and 2 moves.

The advantage of doing them yourself is that you can space the shelves as you need them and not the standard spacing. This will allow you to optimize the space you have and taylor it for what you store.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We have some inexpensive metal shelves we use at the Barn. Just cheap metal shelves from Lowe's. To make them more sturdy, all we did was cut a few "chunk" like pieces of pine. We used 2 X 4's and cut chunks almost like a "block". We cut them to fit up under each shelf. It just helps make them more sturdy.

Building them yourself is best but if you have some already or need a budget quick job, re-enforcing the bottom helps. Good luck.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here's a thread that was started in the preserving section last year that shows different shelving. It might give you some ideas. It sure inspired me to redo my little pantry.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/preserving-harvest/364999-pantry-pictures.html


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

2"x4" with 1" thick boards for the shelves. Actual 1" boards. My dad & brothers run a sawmill business.


----------



## pumpkin (May 8, 2012)

We visited friends in California and they had a huge pantry. All the front of their shelves had a wire mesh door and wire covering the open sides. I said that must be inconvenient to get things off the shelf. They said it is more inconvenient to have to clean up the smashed jars after an earthquake. Something I never thought of because we don't have quakes regularly like they do.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Wow, now I want shelves like Wendy's! 

We found heavy duty stainless steel restaurant shelves for $25 each on craigslist. Dh said he couldn't build shelves cheaper than that. Or faster. But they sure don't look as nice as Wendy's. Dh is awfully lucky I didn't see that photo before we got ours.

Wendy - what is in the white jars at the top left?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> Wendy - what is in the white jars at the top left?


Milk. I can goat milk to feed the goat kids. When I have lots of extra milk I do this. That way, when the goats freshen, I used the canned milk in the bottles & keep the fresh for us.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I whimped out and made our shelves using the pre-made 2' x 6' shelf brackets from Menards.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I really need to get more jars!!! I haven't done any canning at all recently, except for some plum jelly. We are out of all other canned items. I can't believe I just admited that. LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

illinoisguy said:


> I just added a few more shelves plus a lot of food.


I want to build a can rack.
I have tons of 1" x 4" x 4' boards 

I would like to make something that is about 4 feet tall, but maybe 8-10 feet long.
Would it make more sense to build it taller, and shorter?

Thanks for you advice


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I got the industrial strength wire racks from Sam's Club. They come with shelf liners. 

Target and Lowes carry smaller wire racks. I need to buy some of the smaller ones.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I got the heavy duty metal shelves from Lowe's. They're about $80 for each 5-shelf unit, come in two widths, and they've lasted 10 years so far. They can also be taken apart if you move. Each inner shelf is 3/4" particle board and can hold up to 300 (?) lbs. I could have built some from lumber, but I was afraid my carpenter skills weren't up to it.


----------

